# 10-250



## rickyble (Dec 9, 2007)

I have searched but seen to be unable to find a complete answer so here goes. I have a hacked zippered 10-250 6.3e. It reboots at odd random times mostly when it is recording HD or has just completed another task and a HD recording has been requested. Example. Try to make a season pass or search using wishlist and then adding the found example to the the to do list. It will reboot and go thru the power up sequence. Of course I can not share with my other hacked dsr7000 either which seems to be stable. I was wondering if there was an older version of the image I could use that was a more stable version and I could share movies between the two. I got the image from dvrupgrade for the 6.3e and I have seen the other version that they have the 3.XXX image. Is it more stable? Does it offer the ability to move between tivos? I loved the hacks but the reboots just make it completely unreliable. Thanks in advance


----------



## 100Tbps (May 12, 2006)

rickyble said:


> I have searched but seen to be unable to find a complete answer so here goes. I have a hacked zippered 10-250 6.3e. It reboots at odd random times mostly when it is recording HD or has just completed another task and a HD recording has been requested. Example. Try to make a season pass or search using wishlist and then adding the found example to the the to do list. It will reboot and go thru the power up sequence. Of course I can not share with my other hacked dsr7000 either which seems to be stable. I was wondering if there was an older version of the image I could use that was a more stable version and I could share movies between the two. I got the image from dvrupgrade for the 6.3e and I have seen the other version that they have the 3.XXX image. Is it more stable? Does it offer the ability to move between tivos? I loved the hacks but the reboots just make it completely unreliable. Thanks in advance


6.3e is stable as far as I know. I upgraded to it and ran for several weeks without any problems and without even any scheduled reboots. Perhaps you made a season pass using tivowebplus and there's a conflict (perhaps this is an old bug) or perhaps your hdd is failing?


----------



## rickyble (Dec 9, 2007)

Doubt it being the hard drive. Purchased it new for this project. I took the tweb off because it was unstable. I use the on screen interface for my actions now and it still reboots.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

6.3e is not stable on any platform. I believe the instant cake that you want is 3.1.5f. And I believe that it is hackable with the Zipper. However, no software will allow you to MRV with a HR10-250. The MRV code has not been included in any of the software versions for the HR10.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

bengalfreak said:


> 6.3e is not stable on any platform.


Been plenty stable for me on my HR10. The only reboots I've had were intentional.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

There were many reports of 6.2 causing instability on some hardware (I experienced this on 1 of my 3 boxes which was rock-solid on 3.1)... my box got very sensitive to IR noise, but I was one of the lucky ones... a C&DE actually fixed the problem permanently.

I wouldn't be surprised if 6.3x may expose similar issues on some borderline hardware that wasn't stressed under 3.1.5


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Da Goon said:


> Been plenty stable for me on my HR10. The only reboots I've had were intentional.


It has also been for many with standard def. equipment. But with the number of complaints appearing on this forum, there is no way that 6.3e can be recommended to anyone for anything at this point. The outcome would be a total crap shoot.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

BTUx9 said:


> There were many reports of 6.2 causing instability on some hardware (I experienced this on 1 of my 3 boxes which was rock-solid on 3.1)... my box got very sensitive to IR noise, but I was one of the lucky ones... a C&DE actually fixed the problem permanently.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if 6.3x may expose similar issues on some borderline hardware that wasn't stressed under 3.1.5


A new software release always seems to have its share of problems due to, as you say, marginal equipment. However, the constant reboots being reported by so many users of 6.3e is far and away more than the normal growing pains.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

bengalfreak said:


> A new software release always seems to have its share of problems due to, as you say, marginal equipment. However, the constant reboots being reported by so many users of 6.3e is far and away more than the normal growing pains.


I didn't say it was the normal growing pains (there are always a few upgrades that go south)

I'm saying that 6.x seems to strain the h/w (or rely on tighter timing, most likely) in some way that earlier versions of the tivo s/w didn't.

the whole event system was reworked, so it's certainly possible.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

BTUx9 said:


> I didn't say it was the normal growing pains (there are always a few upgrades that go south)
> 
> I'm saying that 6.x seems to strain the h/w (or rely on tighter timing, most likely) in some way that earlier versions of the tivo s/w didn't.
> 
> the whole event system was reworked, so it's certainly possible.


I guess that's possible, but I have five DTivo series 2's all running 6.2a and all of them are rock solid.


----------



## 100Tbps (May 12, 2006)

bengalfreak said:


> I guess that's possible, but I have five DTivo series 2's all running 6.2a and all of them are rock solid.


This is completely irrelavent to the OP's question. My 6.2a SD units were just as solid as my 6.3e HD unit. But because the hardware is completely different, this comparison isn't useful.

The only problems I've had with 6.3 were related to the CBS HD data issues resolved in 6.3e. Until those, I ran in 6.3c for months before upgrading. After upgrading and solving the CBS issue, I ran for several weeks on 6.3e with no issues at all.

The only other option available at the moment is 6.3f which is rumored to solve some reboot issues. I never had a problem with 6.3e, so I never upgraded. So unless you're suggesting those running HR10's should downgrade to 3.1.5f and lose the increased menu speeds, folders, and DST fixes, 6.3f is the recommended release because it's the latest available.


----------

